# [SOLVED] CPU flags unsatisfied

## Joseph_sys

When I try to emerge any application that require audio eg: firefox, ffmpeg, asterisk etc.

I get 

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4::gentoo USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -chromaprint -cpudetection -debug -doc -ebur128 -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug (-neon) -nvenc -openal -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    libv4l? ( v4l ) fftools_cws2fws? ( zlib ) test? ( encode ) postproc? ( gpl ) frei0r? ( gpl ) cdio? ( gpl ) samba? ( gpl ) encode? ( x264? ( gpl ) x265? ( gpl ) xvid? ( gpl ) X? ( !xcb? ( gpl ) ) ) cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma4? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma3? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_xop? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_avx? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_aes? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1? ( cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_ssse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse ) cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext ) cpu_flags_x86_mmxext? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext? ( cpu_flags_x86_3dnow ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnow? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx )
```

My cpuinfo flags:

```
processor   : 3

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 69

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 sdbg fma cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm abm epb tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase tsc_adjust bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 erms invpcid xsaveopt dtherm ida arat pln pts
```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

lspci -v | grep -i audio

 *Quote:*   

> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 09)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
> ...

 

cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec

 *Quote:*   

> Codec: Intel Haswell HDMI
> 
> Codec: Realtek ALC892
> 
> 

 

speaker-test -t wave -c 6

```
speaker-test 1.1.2

Playback device is default

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

WAV file(s)

ALSA lib /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.2/work/alsa-lib-1.1.2/src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1041:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
```

I've try adding to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
options snd-hda-intel id=PHC index=1

options snd-hda-intel id=Generic1 index=1
```

restart alsasound but, still nothing.

```
Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16343052 total,  15838212 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 27 Mar 2017 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cleartype cli consolekit consolkit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline scanner sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tetexspell thunar tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="fujitsu" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Mar 30, 2017 12:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

mmxext is missing from your flags. Add it.

----------

## khayyam

Joseph_sys ...

emerge app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags, run it, and add CPU_FLAGS_X86="<flags>" to make.conf

best ... khay

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Joseph_sys ...
> 
> emerge app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags, run it, and add CPU_FLAGS_X86="<flags>" to make.conf
> 
> best ... khay

 

Thanks Khay for the input. I just did as you suggested, I have:

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse"
```

but trying to emerge firefox gives me same error  

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4:0=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4::gentoo USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -chromaprint -cpudetection -debug -doc -ebur128 -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug (-neon) -nvenc -openal -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    libv4l? ( v4l ) fftools_cws2fws? ( zlib ) test? ( encode ) postproc? ( gpl ) frei0r? ( gpl ) cdio? ( gpl ) samba? ( gpl ) encode? ( x264? ( gpl ) x265? ( gpl ) xvid? ( gpl ) X? ( !xcb? ( gpl ) ) ) cpu_flags_x86_avx2? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma4? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_fma3? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_xop? ( cpu_flags_x86_avx ) cpu_flags_x86_avx? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_aes? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse4_1? ( cpu_flags_x86_ssse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_ssse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse3 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse3? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse2 ) cpu_flags_x86_sse2? ( cpu_flags_x86_sse ) cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext ) cpu_flags_x86_mmxext? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnowext? ( cpu_flags_x86_3dnow ) cpu_flags_x86_3dnow? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmx )

(dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.10.4::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "www-client/firefox-45.8.0::gentoo[gstreamer]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "firefox" [argument])
```

----------

## khayyam

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop"
> ```
> ...

 

Joseph_sys ... those are the CPU_FLAGS_X86 ffmpeg was built with, if/when you change these you need to do an 'emerge --deep --changed-use @world' so that the cpu_flags defined in make.conf are applied. In this case you could simply re-merge ffmpeg, but the principle is the same, like adding/removing useflags you need to rebuild the effected packages for changes to come into effect.

best ... khay

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop"
> ```
> ...

 

Did not help :-/   When I run: 

```
emerge --deep --changed-use @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages..
```

There is nothing to rebuild.

and trying to emerge ffmped (I don't even have it install - it is a new system), I get same error:

```
!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-video/ffmpeg

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "ffmpeg" has unmet requirements.

- media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.4::gentoo USE="X alsa bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -chromaprint -cpudetection -debug -doc -ebur128 -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug (-neon) -nvenc -openal -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -mmxext -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    cpu_flags_x86_sse? ( cpu_flags_x86_mmxext )
```

----------

## Jaglover

This means you have a typo somewhere or CPU_FLAGS_X86 variable is defined more than one time, latter taking the precedence. If you run emerge --info, what do you see?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> This means you have a typo somewhere or CPU_FLAGS_X86 variable is defined more than one time, latter taking the precedence. If you run emerge --info, what do you see?

 

Well, that is not possible. I run: 

```
cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86 

CPU_FLAGS_X86: aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16343080 total,  15905388 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 27 Mar 2017 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cleartype cli consolekit consolkit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline scanner sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tetexspell thunar tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="fujitsu" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

in make.conf

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse"
```

----------

## cboldt

Make sure you have only ONE setting of CPU_FLAGS_X86 in your make.conf.

Make sure you only have ONE working make.conf.  Many users have both /etc/make.conf, and /etc/portage/make.conf which can lead to much confusion and head scratching.

----------

## Jaglover

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" 
```

^^ This is from your emerge --info.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *cboldt wrote:*   

> Make sure you have only ONE setting of CPU_FLAGS_X86 in your make.conf.
> 
> Make sure you only have ONE working make.conf.  Many users have both /etc/make.conf, and /etc/portage/make.conf which can lead to much confusion and head scratching.

 

Yes, I only have one entry in make.conf 

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="-march=native -O2 -pipe aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

but whenever I run emerge --info only CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

shows up

----------

## cboldt

So, this shows one line only ...

```
grep -r CPU_FLAGS_X86 /etc
```

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *cboldt wrote:*   

> So, this shows one line only ...
> 
> ```
> grep -r CPU_FLAGS_X86 /etc
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you! I stayed too long in front of the monitor :-/

I had double entry in make.conf:

```
grep -r CPU_FLAGS_X86 /etc

/etc/portage/make.conf:CPU_FLAGS_X86="-march=native -O2 -pipe aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

/etc/portage/make.conf:CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"

/etc/portage/make.conf.catalyst:CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2"
```

I removed second line, run: emerge --deep -a --changed-use @world

recompiled three files and now firefox doesn't complain during emerge.

Thank you all for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

```
-march=native -O2 -pipe
```

^^ This does not belong there ...

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -march=native -O2 -pipe
> ```
> ...

 

You are correct, I remove it. Only have:

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

This tool: cpuinfo2cpuflags-x86 wasn't in portage few years ago.

Nice handy one.

----------

## khayyam

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> -march=native -O2 -pipe
> ```
> ...

 

Joseph_sys ... the fact that in the above 'emerge --info' you have CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe", and that '-march=native -O2 -pipe' ended up in CPU_FLAGS_X86 suggests you changed CFLAGS to CPU_FLAGS_X86 ... you need both:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"
```

best ... khay

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> [snip]
> 
> Joseph_sys ... the fact that in the above 'emerge --info' you have CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe", and that '-march=native -O2 -pipe' ended up in CPU_FLAGS_X86 suggests you changed CFLAGS to CPU_FLAGS_X86 ... you need both:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for correction. You are right.

----------

